# DVC Contemporary Tower



## tomandrobin (Sep 9, 2008)

There has been some new filings with the County regarding "Disney's Best Kept Secret". 

You can find the articles here


----------



## laxmom (Sep 9, 2008)

I am excited to finally have some news!  It doesn't sound like the point charts are going to be outrageous if they are similar to the filing from AKV.

Thanks for posting it!


----------

